# A just completed box



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a small 3X5 box I just finished practicing with the Gifkins Dovetail Jig. All things considered with sight issues due to my medical condition, I think it turned out pretty well in the end. I started it a couple of weeks ago, but had to put it down until my eyes improved with the meds and I just finished it up today with the waxing process after the final finish coats over the past several days.

Made with Walnut and Figured Maple with raised panel Cedar and Ambrosia Birdseye Maple inserts on the bottom and top. Finished with 2 coats of Danish Oil and 4 dressings of General Finishes semi gloss wipe on poly. Waxed with steel wool 0000 nice and smooth and then hit it all with the Beal buffing wheel.

Enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking.

A special thanks to Corey Hallagan for all of his help, inspiration and support behind the scenes in getting me started in box making.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd say pretty well myself Bob. Real nice contrast with the colors of the wood. Can't wait to see what you turn out once the eyesite improves. Keep up the great work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Box Bob


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that really turned out nice Bob. DT's look great and so does the finish. I like that style of box. Now that you made it you can translate the dimensions for me  Good job bud!

Corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob, Thank you for explaining your finishing process. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, you have certainly mastered the dovetail jig and have made a beautiful box, I'm not sure of it's size, the numbers given make it sound rather small. Forums are no good if they become just a mutual admiration society, this being the case I still think Bob that the lid would look better if it was flush, this would also do away with the dust collecting groove. You really making it difficult for me, I'm going to have to come up with something rather special in order to compete with you, especially when you're eye problem is resolved which I hope will be very soon.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for al the kind words guys. I am already looking at ideas for my next one..... can't let Harry get ahead of me  

I would translate the measurements over to mm, but my metric rule from OZ has not arrived for some reason..... I know Harry has sent it, but the mail must run slow


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a beauty, Bob!

~Julie~


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great project Bob, thanks for sharing!


----------

